# A couple of my latest.



## wombat (Aug 12, 2016)

I've been stuffing around remodeling the kitchen so haven't done much in the way of catties for awhile.
I did get a bonus though. I found an old burl bowl that obviously we never use, so rather then throw it out I cut it up in to segments and with a bit of luck I ended up with half a dozen nice pieces of book matched red gum burl!!

the "Opus" in my  split frame of iron bark with book matched red gum burl on ash and redgum spacers, jarrah tips and brass lanyard.














the "Boomerang" in a split frame of jarrah. An olive wood swell on red gum and ash spacers. maple tips and brass lanyard.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 12, 2016)

Unmistakably gorgeous wood combinations. Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 14, 2016)

Beautiful work Walter. OI like that soft finish you put on those. What is it?


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 14, 2016)

Amazing!! I love these things!!!


----------



## wombat (Aug 14, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Beautiful work Walter. OI like that soft finish you put on those. What is it?



I've tried a few different finishes, but always end up back with this one. It's just an oil based satin spray on poly from Cabots. 3 or 4 coats with a light 320 sanding in between and you're good to go!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

